# [Guitar Rig 5] WASAPI with Latency, ASIO with weird sound.(Video added)



## Raiwulf (Mar 24, 2015)

I actually couldn't figure out where to post this but here you go.

Please tell me what to do. I have Dolby Home Theater Output. I use mic input for jack. I have windows 8 Pro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnpGWnlyOVc


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You didn't say what the issue is? If your talking about Feedback? you have the volume in *Hot Solo Amp* in Guitar Rig turned all the way up. Try turning the knobs down.


----------



## Raiwulf (Mar 24, 2015)

I added a video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnpGWnlyOVc


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I saw your video. Your Guitar is feedbacking (squealing sound) because you have the volume up too high in the software.


----------

